# Electric Rally Car



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

I think a ev would make a great rally car with all it's instant tq, but with rally raid there long races so range would be a problem. As for if the rover will make a good rally car just look at Bowler.


----------



## FunOhmer (Jan 31, 2014)

Dustin_mud said:


> I think a ev would make a great rally car with all it's instant tq, but with rally raid there long races so range would be a problem. As for if the rover will make a good rally car just look at Bowler.



The stages in the uk only last 10 minutes perhaps, so would range still be an issue?


----------



## Dustin_mud (May 22, 2012)

Oh when I thr rally raid I think of Dakar stages, yes I would think you should be good.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

FunOhmer said:


> Would going electric also save quite a bit of weight?


Probably not but it might. From looking at a few conversions it appears that if you design for around a 50 mile range the vehicle manages to end up about the same weight or maybe just a little heavy. It really is about the battery. 10 minute stages if you were averaging 60mph would be 10 miles. A 10 mile range is very modest. The problem is going to be making a battery pack that can put out high power levels with maybe only a 20 mile range. This would require only a 3C average which most of the cells can do. But you also need to be able to do high currents in order to get the torque you are looking for.

Best Wishes!


----------



## FunOhmer (Jan 31, 2014)

dougingraham said:


> Probably not but it might. From looking at a few conversions it appears that if you design for around a 50 mile range the vehicle manages to end up about the same weight or maybe just a little heavy. It really is about the battery. 10 minute stages if you were averaging 60mph would be 10 miles. A 10 mile range is very modest. The problem is going to be making a battery pack that can put out high power levels with maybe only a 20 mile range. This would require only a 3C average which most of the cells can do. But you also need to be able to do high currents in order to get the torque you are looking for.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks Doug, seems like a goer then 👍


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

I would 'think' running 4 permanent magnet DC motors would rock in Rally.

You could run FWD and cut the RWD to square off a corner, then power on all four at the apex to blast out of the corner.


----------



## FunOhmer (Jan 31, 2014)

McRat said:


> I would 'think' running 4 permanent magnet DC motors would rock in Rally.
> 
> You could run FWD and cut the RWD to square off a corner, then power on all four at the apex to blast out of the corner.


That's an interesting Mr McRat, how would that work, a motor on all 4 corners?


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

This is one way:
http://www.worldcarfans.com/news.cf...60724.006/mini/pml-builds-640hp-electric-mini

This is actually the article that got me interested in EV's way back when I saw it the first time in 2009.

Bill


----------

